# Brother PR600 patches?



## cigam83 (May 17, 2006)

Another question about my embroidery machine...

I have the Brother PR600 and am very new to it because I've only done one job of embroidering names on jackets...

I was wondering, is it easy to put a patch onto say the sleeve of a sweatshirt using my machine?

thanks very much in advance!


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd do a search on the Yahoo PR600 group, there has been a bunch of posts in the past about doing patches.

Sleeves are difficult to hoop using the Brother hoops, you might want to loop at something like fastframes or some of the other hooping devices.

Are you looking to sew a pre-made patch onto the sleeve, are you looking to make the patches and then sew them on the sleeves or are you looking to sew a design onto the sleeve that looks like a patch?


----------

